# IH 574 Throttle Linkage



## mattop (Jul 25, 2013)

I have an IH 574 that runs really well, but if I take my hand off the throttle while doing loader work or raking hay, it will quickly drift down to idle speed. I had several covers off yesterday trying to find out where to tighten up the linkage, but I'm unsure of what to do. I don't want to keep taking things apart without knowing what I'm after! Is there a spot in the linkage to tighten this or do I need more resistance at the injector pump/throttle where the linkage connects to?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

On the throttle linkage there are some Belleville washers and friction washers,these may be worn out and need replacing or may just need tightening up!!


----------



## mattop (Jul 25, 2013)

Where do I find these washers and how do I get to them?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

The friction assy is located under the dash at the bottom of the throttle lever shaft!!


----------



## mattop (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for your help again, cyrush. I tried to get to that adjustment by taking off the "knee" guards on both sides of the steering column, but that didn't give me enough space to get in there with a wrench. I ended up removing the battery and the tray that it sits on allowing me access from above. It tightened up and now I no longer have a wandering throttle!!


----------

